

Ask HN: Use of Palantir (other machine learning technologies) - Apoorv02

Can Palantir&#x27;s technology be used to expose yourself to information to build solution of problems and convert it into a startup ? It is just my curiosity on the perspective.
======
MalcolmDiggs
It seems like you're referring to a narrow piece of Palantir's offering, but
I'm not sure which. Which of their services are you talking about?

------
kevinschumacher
If it can, you won't be able to afford the license

